# Newbie



## DebDdeb56 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi,  New to this camping lark.  Lots to learn, places to go, people to meet.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## The laird (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy ,you will have a great time


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mickymost (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome to this wonderful way of life


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the group.


----------



## Forresbroons (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------

